# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  وقت کم آوردن توی آزمون

## alireza378

سلام
من آزمون 7 آبان قلمچی رو شرکت کردم و 9 آذر
حدودا 200 واحد افزایش تراز داشتم که خودم راضی هستم اما یه سوال دارم:
مشکلی که من دارم اینه که برای درس های اختصاصی وقت کم میارم
این آزمون رو که رفتم سر جلسه تصمیم گرفتم به هر درس زمان خودش رو اختصاص بدم. توی درس های عمومی خوب بود. به هر درس زمان خودش رو اختصاص دادم و خیلی هم خوب نتیجه گرفتم. اما مثلا حسابان که 25 دقیقه وقت داشت و 20 تا سوال بود من توی 25 دقیقه تونستم به 10 تا سوال جواب بدم که 3 تاش غلط بود
یا مثلا فیزیک که 20 تا سوال بود و 25 دقیقه وقت داشت من توی 25 دقیقه تونستم به 10 تا سوال جواب بدم..
در حالی که وقتی اومدم خونه با زمان بیشتر از 20 تا سوال 17 تاش رو تونستم درست پاسخ بدم...
در مورد تست زدن هم تست های حسابان نشر الگو رو کامل زده بودم و تسلط نسبی هم داشتم..

نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم تا وقت کم نیارم..

----------


## walterwhite

یکی از رتبه های سال پیش به من گفت : برای هر آزمون باید انقدر تست حل کنی  و انقدر مسلط باشی که وقتی رفتی سر آزمون فقط ۳۰ ۴۰ درصد سوالا جدید باشن و بقیه سوالا رو قبلا مشابهشو دیده باشی و سوال رو که دیدی راه حل بیاد تو ذهنت.

سعی کنین هر درس رو زودتر از وقتش تموم کنید( وقتی رسیدید آخر درس برین درس بعدی بدون توجه به اینکه چند تا نزده دارید)

با همه سوالا درگیر نشید. اگر میبینید راه حل سوالی رو بلد نیستید ولش کنید برای آخر آزمون.

رو اعصابتون مسلط باشید. (سر یه آزمون من سه تا سوال اول رو نتونستم حل کنم و اعصابم به هم ریخت برا همین رفتم از شیمی شروع کردم)

----------


## alireza378

> یکی از رتبه های سال پیش به من گفت : برای هر آزمون باید انقدر تست حل کنی  و انقدر مسلط باشی که وقتی رفتی سر آزمون فقط ۳۰ ۴۰ درصد سوالا جدید باشن و بقیه سوالا رو قبلا مشابهشو دیده باشی و سوال رو که دیدی راه حل بیاد تو ذهنت.
> 
> سعی کنین هر درس رو زودتر از وقتش تموم کنید( وقتی رسیدید آخر درس برین درس بعدی بدون توجه به اینکه چند تا نزده دارید)
> 
> با همه سوالا درگیر نشید. اگر میبینید راه حل سوالی رو بلد نیستید ولش کنید برای آخر آزمون.
> 
> رو اعصابتون مسلط باشید. (سر یه آزمون من سه تا سوال اول رو نتونستم حل کنم و اعصابم به هم ریخت برا همین رفتم از شیمی شروع کردم)


ممنون
در مورد فیزیک واقعا تسلط ام خوب بود اما باز هم وقت کم آوردم. گواه رو صفر درصد زدن فاجعست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## walterwhite

> ممنون
> در مورد فیزیک واقعا تسلط ام خوب بود اما باز هم وقت کم آوردم. گواه رو صفر درصد زدن فاجعست


خب این یعنی تسلط نداشتین دیگه

----------


## alireza378

> خب این یعنی تسلط نداشتین دیگه


من با خودم قرار گذاشته بودم به کل 20 تا سوال فیزیک 25 دقیقه وقت بدم ، بعد شروع کردم به حل کردن ، توی 25 دقیقه 10 تا سوال اول رو زدم. ولی بقیه رو دیگه نزدم ، چون 25 دقیقه تموم شده بود. میتونستم بزنم ولی زمانم برای درسهای دیگه از بین میرفت

----------


## walterwhite

> من با خودم قرار گذاشته بودم به کل 20 تا سوال فیزیک 25 دقیقه وقت بدم ، بعد شروع کردم به حل کردن ، توی 25 دقیقه 10 تا سوال اول رو زدم. ولی بقیه رو دیگه نزدم ، چون 25 دقیقه تموم شده بود. میتونستم بزنم ولی زمانم برای درسهای دیگه از بین میرفت


سعی کنید تو خونه که تست آموزشی حل میکنید هم تا حدودی زمانو در نظر بگیرید. من خودم برا هر تست فیزیک تو خونه ۲ دقیقه وقت میگیرم.
تو خونه به تدریج که وقت کم شه تو آزمونم وقتش درست میشه خودبخود.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط walterwhite


خب این یعنی تسلط نداشتین دیگه


من بعد زدن تست به تسلط نسبی میرسم اما برای افزایش و تثبیت آن چیکار باید بکنم؟
همینطور برای مرور؟
تعداد تستهای فیزیک گاج هم که  خیلی زیاده*

----------


## walterwhite

> *
> من بعد زدن تست به تسلط نسبی میرسم اما برای افزایش و تثبیت آن چیکار باید بکنم؟
> همینطور برای مرور؟
> تعداد تستهای فیزیک گاج هم که  خیلی زیاده*


فقط باید مرور کرد. 
آزمون های آخر هر فصل گاجو نگه دارید موقع مرور خیلی خوبن.
همینطور یک قدم تا صداش رو یکی درمیون بزنید تا بقیش برا مرور بمونه.

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط walterwhite


فقط باید مرور کرد. 
آزمون های آخر هر فصل گاجو نگه دارید موقع مرور خیلی خوبن.
همینطور یک قدم تا صداش رو یکی درمیون بزنید تا بقیش برا مرور بمونه.


روزی حدودا چند تا تست میزنی؟*

----------


## POOYAE

تست زیاد ( زمان دار ) + استفاده زمان های نقصانی آزمون / مدیریت آزمون ( اولویت در پاسخ دادن به سوالات ساده و بعد سوالات سخت )

----------


## alireza378

ممنون
من امروز توی خونه زمان گرفتم از 20 تا تست تونستم 16 تاش رو حل کنم در عرض 25 دقیقه
فکر میکنم یکی دیگه از عوامل کمبود وقتم استرس و هول شدن یاشه

----------


## moboer

چیزای جالبی فهمیدم، ممنون

----------

